# Sunday's Show and Tell...6/11/17



## jd56 (Jun 11, 2017)

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Guy called yesterday saying these were heading to the dump.
Hey...."it's all about the rescue".
Schwinns, Elgin, Columbia & a Roadmaster.
The Schwinn is dated 1954.
And a few ladies that I didn't need.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 11, 2017)

Found a shroud for my twin 20 and 24" carlisle lightening darts for my SK. 





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 11, 2017)

oh yeah.... and I found a soprano trombone which is cool because I'm a brass choir director at a Moravian Church and the trombone plays a large role in the church going back hundreds of years.


----------



## JKT (Jun 11, 2017)

last Sunday I posted the antique safe I got for free from my work... well this week I picked up a few more heavy items.. first is another small antique safe, and a antique walk-in safe door !! then a couple steel items I though I could use for stands for a couple blacksmith leg vises.. each stand weights 368 lbs. first photo has a 65 lb. vise the second has a 120 lb. vise .. they make for a very sturdy stands..


----------



## rickyd (Jun 11, 2017)

Just could not walk away


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 11, 2017)

No Delta lights this week but i did find A full page DELTA ad. to match the print block i have and this BF Goodrich topper


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2017)

Bought this set of Stainless lightweight fenders for my 53 Schwinn World, and a pair of Torrington U bars for the parts shelfs.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2017)

Almost forgot, got this nice 28x10" longhorn bar for my Roadmaster.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 11, 2017)

Had to clean out the barn this weekend since the stuff inside will be auctioned off soon and barn sold sadly little after that. Found some cool stuff though. And lots of black walnut and oak and one piece of american chesnut

 packard grill

propeller

cool hand drill



 steam whistle


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll get this 1951 Shelby rolling for my wife very soon. It was originally from the Manhattan Beach, CA area.
I need a front lamp lens

-Jake


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 11, 2017)

No bragging rights here. Yet I've been ragging on Schwinn's China frame for some time, cheap crap metal and chrome. On my local C/L was one cheap enough I grabbed to rob some parts: fork, tank and rack,  and trash the rest. This photo is of this type and color, the same as that I picked up. Seller deleted ad  before I could grab  the photo. But, my point is; it was all rusty, flat dirty tires, flat and dirty paint from weathering,  junk looking and in SW Florida just about as good as it gets that the china special would be half rotted. Yet it cleaned up with some small rust pitting that's not too unattractive,  like this bike, go figure? Bonus I hadn'tt expected too, Heavy duty spokes? Yep! And  these got Murray's steel rims, but the hubs, cheap looking as they do, are danged smooth so, cruises pretty sweet.

Dumb original owner, the frame only has 1 single scratch on paint. ONE!?? I planed on sticking it out for metal scrap guy, but dammit, it's difficult, even china cheapy, to toss a frame that's practically mint. Orig tires and all,. Who does that? pays premium, rides a few times then sticks it outside to weather. In retrospect, the Nice diamondback bike I bought my son when in Jr HS? he rode it like once, my daughter, Schwinn crisscross, like 3 times, rotted in basement, . They gonna be one hell of a lot, near mint bikes come 50-100 year from now.

Not the bike, just a photo of same which is how danged well the stupid bike ( I don't have space to store the nice frame and junk I didn't expect too!)  cleaned up after looking like trash. even the tubes were good, seat soft and smooth like new,  but handle bar, the only part that's trash;  pealing chrome junk. BTW, surprise!, no horn, not even a hole for em : 1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe Limited Anniversary Edition


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I'll get this 1951 Shelby rolling for my wife very soon. It was originally from the Manhattan Beach, CA area.
> I need a front lamp lens
> 
> -Jake
> ...



Glad you got this one, killer bike!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 11, 2017)

I picked this up from a Caber, added new tires, a battery tube and gave it a good bath.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2017)

Scored a pile of ~100yr old buckles this week, I am in love!
Found a lot of old leather straps on eBay, got 'em for less than 10% of my snipe 
The straps were rotten but the brass buckles are delishus...oohhhh the patina







 



And this Hikari higonokami-style knife arrived, snake wood handle and Damascus blade:


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 11, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Scored a pile of ~100yr old buckles this week, I am in love!
> Found a lot of old leather straps on eBay, got 'em for less than 10% of my snipe
> The straps were rotten but the brass buckles are delishus...oohhhh the patina
> View attachment 479949
> ...



 I can't wait to see the goodies you come up with for those buckles.   I think I see some nice leather bags for bikes that could use those buckles.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 11, 2017)

Helped clean out my uncle's garage, he had passed several years ago, and my aunt recently passed, so the place is getting sold. some neat stuff, a few old hub caps, with a few gems in there, some oil cans, I like this Sohio one, and a 69 - 72 Columbia tank bike, burnt orange in color. Got a few other small things but no pictures. Joe


----------



## Greg M (Jun 11, 2017)

Found this French wine thermometer for my ever increasing collection of bar ware.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 11, 2017)

A friend found a plate for me on eBay and another one hooked me up with the pedals.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 11, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I'll get this 1951 Shelby rolling for my wife very soon. It was originally from the Manhattan Beach, CA area.
> I need a front lamp lens




Beautiful bike Jacob. I particularly like this color combo. I know where a similar bike is with the same paint scheme but I think a less higher spec, and somewhat damaged. Yours is very nice with the airflow type curved fender braces!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2017)

Cool 56 Vette!

The top two are 1963 Corvette and bottom is a 1964 Corvette.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 11, 2017)

Great finds.

No bikes but some Blu-Ray's. Stephen Kings Cat's Eye and Salem's Lot but no King's It even though that mini series was supposed to be in store. Walmart has those Stephen King movies in their $7.88 bin if none of you have them yet that they just put in for June.


----------



## azbug-i (Jun 11, 2017)

I received my amazing elgin wallet in english bridle from scott! Thank you so much !! @rustjunkie 

Everyone should be carrying one of scotts wallets! 


♡♡


----------



## azbug-i (Jun 11, 2017)

I absolutely love that safe! !!!! Great score!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2017)

Found this in an empty warehouse.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just got these today. The CWC was to sweeten the pot. That pot really didn't need sweetening...IMO










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jun 11, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Found this in an empty warehouse.   View attachment 480086 View attachment 480088 View attachment 480089



Wait, what?
Wow?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 11, 2017)

I picked a high school friends parents and got this whizzer a 46 Willis truck, 57 ranchero, and several other rat rod or mancave art pieces.


----------



## None (Jun 11, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> oh yeah.... and I found a soprano trombone which is cool because I'm a brass choir director at a Moravian Church and the trombone plays a large role in the church going back hundreds of years.




Way cool!!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 11, 2017)

Couple of trucks and a sign


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 11, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Found this in an empty warehouse.   View attachment 480086 View attachment 480088 View attachment 480089




WOW & WOW!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 11, 2017)

Slow week................
1 of 2 I bought......




 


A cool bell...........



 

And a nice seat.......


----------



## Greg M (Jun 11, 2017)

I dig the bell!


----------



## petritl (Jun 11, 2017)

Purchased a surf board outside San Antonio for an IL friend to use as a car accessory.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 11, 2017)

petritl said:


> Purchased a surf board outside San Antonio for an IL friend to use as a car accessory.




That Pearson Arrow board is a long way from home; (Westside) Santa Cruz, CA   Sweet graphics.


----------



## morton (Jun 12, 2017)

Yard Sales Friday/Saturday

Got some other things I will be posting but this one I thought is really nice.

Dauphin Model 20 (circa 1985) Japan made
I believe it is what I call a student model (books and tuner seem appropriate, but is very well made and in excellent condition.  Included case, books, and tuner.

I used to play (very badly) but Parkinson's (mercifully for listeners) put an end to my pathetic efforts.

Not a Gibson or a Martin but a well respected instrument I am told.  Since I no longer play, I got it to sell and any additional info appreciated. (note: in the label photo the wood appears as if it is discolored...not so, just reflection)


----------



## Blackout (Jun 12, 2017)

colson long wheel base roadster/Erie pump/old mechanics work station


----------



## petritl (Jun 12, 2017)

KingSized HD said:


> That Pearson Arrow board is a long way from home; (Westside) Santa Cruz, CA   Sweet graphics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2017)

Blackout said:


> colson long wheel base roadster/Erie pump/old mechanics work station



Let's see that serial number! Bet's it's another '38!


----------



## Blackout (Jun 12, 2017)

here ya go let me know


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 12, 2017)

Another one showed up when I checked the mail....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2017)

Blackout said:


> here ya go let me know



Yup! July of '38


----------

